# HomeLink Rolling Codes Programming



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

The following are steps to programming a rolling code door opener to the Homelink transmitter in the Touareg.
The instructions in the owner's manual are correct, but after following them, my garage door installer and I discovered a few quirks and fixes for them.
It is important to park the Touareg in front of the garage door. Be careful not to park underneath it.








If your remote garage door transmitters are already programmed to your door opener, you need to do the following steps:
1. On the garage door opener itself, there is a learn button. Press and hold down the learn button until the learn indicator light goes out (approx. 6 seconds). (The learn button is near the antenna on your door opener.) By doing this, you have just reset the codes. At this point your remote door transmitters will most likely not work. This is o.k.
2. In the Touareg, press and hold whichever homelink button you want to program until the light above the homelink buttons slowly blinks. Continue to hold the button in and at the same time, hold your remote transmitter underneath the map lights and press the button. Continue to press both buttons until the homelink light rapidly flashes. Let go of both buttons.
3. You now have 30 seconds to press the learn button on your garage door opener. Press it once. The light will start to blink.
4. Go back to the Touareg, press and hold the homelink button you just programmed for 3 seconds until you get a blinking light. Repeat again. This time, it should open or close the door. The homelink button is now programmed.
5. Now that the homelink button is programmed, you now have to re-program your remote transmitters. Take the transmitters with you.
6. On the garage door opener, press the learn button, the light will blink. Now press the button on the remote transmitter. The light should stop blinking. Repeat the step if you have more than one transmitter. You should be all set. The homelink button should work in the Touareg and your remote transmitter(s) should also work.
In summary, the rolling codes in the door opener receiver have to be reset. For some reason, the Touareg has to be programmed FIRST. Then the remote transmitter units. If the remote transmitter units are already programmed, you will most likely not be able to program the homelink in the Touareg for a rolling code door opener.


_Modified by bravocharlie at 5:29 PM 3-20-2004_


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: HomeLink Rolling Codes Programming (bravocharlie)*

Hey BC,
nice write up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . However, your summary does not mesh with my experience; I did not have to reset my opener (Genie Xcelerator) to program my Touareg, and had no problems programming it while the Touareg was parked directly beneath it.
The trick to programming homelink is knowing to hold the remote in _front_ of the controller, high up towards the windshield. (S4inSoFla and I discussed this back in July)


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: HomeLink Rolling Codes Programming (bravocharlie)*

You forgot one item ...
Make sure you put a new/fresh battery in your remote control.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: HomeLink Rolling Codes Programming (mml7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mml7* »_Hey BC,
nice write up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . However, your summary does not mesh with my experience; I did not have to reset my opener (Genie Xcelerator) to program my Touareg, and had no problems programming it while the Touareg was parked directly beneath it.
The trick to programming homelink is knowing to hold the remote in _front_ of the controller, high up towards the windshield. (S4inSoFla and I discussed this back in July) 


I didn't say there was any reason not to park underneath the opener, just not the garage door!
The antenna for the homelink is located near the map light assembly. That's where you will get the best results for programming the homelink with your remote.


----------



## Silver Fox (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: HomeLink Rolling Codes Programming (bravocharlie)*

What about pressing 1 and 3 together before doing anything?
What is wrong with the previous posting about the homelink programming sequence.
Bravo, you might want to search before posting next time.








All in good fun. I'm about the go out and do it. thanks for the reiteration


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: HomeLink Rolling Codes Programming (Silver Fox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Fox* »_What about pressing 1 and 3 together before doing anything?
What is wrong with the previous posting about the homelink programming sequence.
Bravo, you might want to search before posting next time.








All in good fun. I'm about the go out and do it. thanks for the reiteration


All pressing 1 & 3 does is clear the codes in the homelink. If your homelink isn't taking the rolling codes, it is because of the transmitter, not the homelink.
I did search and read the posts about the homelink. All I saw was a bunch of head bashing







icons because no one seemed to be able to figure out why they could program the car, but then lost the codes for their remote. 


_Modified by bravocharlie at 10:00 AM 3-21-2004_


----------



## Silver Fox (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: HomeLink Rolling Codes Programming (bravocharlie)*

I'm with you. Someone should add to the archived post that buttons 1 and 3 pressed simultaneously for about 10-15 seconds until blinking clears the codes. So if you have 2 or 3 garge doors, you do that once and only once. Found out the hard and also had one of those keystone caper things going on and 10PM last nite with all kinds of doors going up/doen and allkinds on chime in the car going off-fasten seatbelt, driver door open, side light on(?). In the end it worked and once again thanks to everyone here for posting and making the VW owbership experience quite a bit MORE BETTER. Thanks


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: HomeLink Rolling Codes Programming (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_The following are steps to programming a rolling code door opener to the Homelink transmitter in the Touareg.
The instructions in the owner's manual are correct, but after following them, my garage door installer and I discovered a few quirks and fixes for them.


Cann't wait to try this... I've been having issues with the regular instructions since day 1, but it has been on my low priority list due to having the remote from the opener... thanks for the instructions bravocharlie...


----------



## iacas (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: HomeLink Rolling Codes Programming (bravocharlie)*

I have two garage doors. The right-hand side (my wife's) is #3 on my Touareg. It works fine.
I just replaced the opener on my side, #1, and it now has a rolling code. When I press and hold the #1 button, I get a fast blink. Thus, I'm stuck at step 2 - I can't get my Touareg's #1 button to blink slowly.
Should I reset the whole system and then program 1 and 3 separately?


----------



## TexasAxMan (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: HomeLink Rolling Codes Programming (bravocharlie)*

This isn't working for me, maybe I'm stupid but if in step 1 you're making none of the transmitters work, then what is the purpose of holding the non-working transmitter under the map light and pressing it? The only thing it could teach the homelink is how to not work. I must be missing something .......

_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_1. On the garage door opener itself, there is a learn button. Press and hold down the learn button until the learn indicator light goes out (approx. 6 seconds). (The learn button is near the antenna on your door opener.) By doing this, you have just reset the codes. At this point your remote door transmitters will most likely not work. This is o.k.
2. In the Touareg, press and hold whichever homelink button you want to program until the light above the homelink buttons slowly blinks. Continue to hold the button in and at the same time, hold your remote transmitter underneath the map lights and press the button. Continue to press both buttons until the homelink light rapidly flashes. Let go of both buttons.
_Modified by bravocharlie at 5:29 PM 3-20-2004_


----------

